# Copying flavours - Orion's Milky way



## Morph699 (13/10/16)

Hey guys and gals.. 

so of course what is the first thing any DIY does.. tries to copy flavours they already know... 

So the first couple ive tried and got first try was Red Killer by nostalgia - Red licorice and strawberry very easy. 
One that has eluded me for some time, i have gotten close but not able to perfect is Orion's Milky way, I found on their site that they only use Flavour Art's flavours.

I tried using FA's fresh cream and strawberry and whilst i got the overall fragrance I couldnt get the sweetness of it and would love anyone else to be able to give their advise or assistance in this matter. 

I was reading on e-liquid-recipes.com last night/ this morning of various other flavours I like namely the beard's no. 64 and no. 5 but couldnt find any of the rocket sheep im guessing its local so most likely no chance there or orions for that matter.

anywho, I await your responses.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (13/10/16)

Meringue or marshmallow at 1% possibility.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (13/10/16)

Hi @Morph699 

I am also still a noob, but as far as I know, on this forum it is an unwritten rule not to share local clones if you manage them. This is to help promote the local juice blenders. There is no rule against trying to clone them so go ahead. As for finding it on e-liquid-recipies, chances are slim that you will find it there for the reason you gave, it is a South African juice.

Good luck with the mixing! Hope you find the flavor you are missing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Morph699 (13/10/16)

Anneries said:


> Hi @Morph699
> 
> I am also still a noob, but as far as I know, on this forum it is an unwritten rule not to share local clones if you manage them. This is to help promote the local juice blenders. There is no rule against trying to clone them so go ahead. As for finding it on e-liquid-recipies, chances are slim that you will find it there for the reason you gave, it is a South African juice.
> 
> Good luck with the mixing! Hope you find the flavor you are missing.



Ahh thank you I was not aware of that. that would explain why I havent found anything on any sites.


----------

